# Sub placement with pics



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys I have just pulled the trigger on getting a second passive radiator sub from Nathan over at Funk Audio. The problem is speaker placement and more along the lines of sub placement. In the picture is the best solution for sub placement at the moment. I have a 1.5 year old daughter that loves to terrorize the house and this sub placement is best for sub/her. 

What kind of orientation should the subwoofer and passives to each other be? I was wondering what position would be the best placement and distance from corners? I do know that there is a lot to account for because of room mode issues and such. I am not to keen on room issues but there is not many placement options at the moment. What could I do to help/avoid issues that will possibly be in the near future? If I could use bass traps or any type of acoustical treatments it will most likely only able to be placed behind the couch also. 

Thanks for reading and replies in advance!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bass is fairly omnidirectional so the passive radiator can be faced any direction.
I have mine off-centre, not because of any acoustic insight, it's just the space I have available. (Although I would probably try to do that anyway)
If you move it to the left, towards the window, you may get a little extra room gain as well. I tried many locations for mine and found that behind the couch was the best.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

You'll get more room gain as a sub gets closer to a corner. That may or may not be the best place for it; works for some, but not others. The issue is with the quality of bass: more of it, but also more bloated. Why? Because the corner is where it will excite the most room modes. That's beneficial in flattening the LF response in your room.

BTW, do you mean to say your extra "subs" have no active driver, only a passive radiator? How does that work?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

I wonder if he meant passive "slave" sub, i.e., unpowered and driven by main active sub? Passive radiator is type of reflex design.
Also, only one sub pictured??


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

The sub that I have is a lms ultra 5400 18" with 2 18" funk audio passive radiator's in a 7cf cabinet. I have only the one pictured because that's what is in the room and location for now. I get my second sub mid May. I don't have much space anywhere else. should I be using some type of acoustic treatment in the area where the sub is to keep from having too much gain? I guess I need to post up a sweep to see where the peaks are huh?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Most treatments won't affect frequencies below about 100Hz, so you'll need to rely on sub positioning to help control room modes. And yes, you'll need some type of measurement, because human hearing is notoriously unreliable down low.


----------

